# Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03



## ThomasL (13. Oktober 2003)

so, da ich nun schon gut eine Woche lang zurück bin, muss ich mich nun mal ans Berichtschreiben machen.

27.9.03
Heute morgen fliegen wir (Franz, ein 68-jähriger Angelkollege aus Deutschland und ich) plangemäss kurz nach 9 Uhr in Zürich ab Richtung München. Dort war dann erst mal lange Warterei angesagt, da die Maschine der TACV, die von Amsterdam kam, ein Problem mit einer Hydraulikleitung hatte. Die Leitung musste dann erst von Frankfurt eingeflogen und ersetzt werden. Deshalb flogen wir dann erst um 19.30 statt um 11.45 ab . Der Weiterflug von Sal (Int. Flughafen auf den Kapverden) nach Sao Vicente haben wir dann natürlich auch verpasst. Die Fluggesellschaft hat uns dann nachts um 2.30 in ein Hotel in Sal gebracht.

28.9.03
Da das Hotel genau in der Abflugschneise des Flughafens lag, bin ich dann am frühen Morgen zweimal fast im Bett gestanden als die Jets über das Dach donnerten:e .
Knapp vor der Abflugszeit des Flugzeugs nach Sao Vicente kam dann endlich ein Bus vorbei um uns abzuholen und zum Flughafen zu bringen. Der Weiterflug verlief dann ohne Probleme, unser Gepäck war auch alles da. Berno (der Kapität vom Boot) hat das mit der Verspätung der Maschine schon erfahren und hat jemanden geschickt um uns abzuholen und ins Hotel zu bringen.
Er wartete dort auch schon auf uns und hat dann gesagt, dass das früher regelmässig vorkam, heute aber besser sei und noch etwas 2-3 mal im Jahr vorkommt. Er hat dann zu uns gesagt, ihr wollt heute sicher noch angeln gehen, was natürlich von uns bejaht wurde. So brachten wir rasch das Gepäck auf das Zimmer und zogen uns um und machten uns auf den Weg. Auf dem Boot hat dann Franz  zu mir gesagt, du hast noch nie einen Marlin gefangen, deshalb gehört dir der erste. Es dauerte auch nicht lange, wurden unsere Schleppköder attackiert und der erste Marlin hing. Ich nahm die Rute und setzte mich in den Kampfstuhl und begann zu drillen. Der Marlin sprang ein paarmal aus dem Wasser und zog Schnur von der Rolle, als er dann stoppte begann ich sofort zu pumpen und nach ca. 15 min konnten wir dann das Vorfach greifen, ihn heranziehen und den Haken lösen und releasen, der Haken hing diesmal sehr gut, den hätte er nicht abschütteln können. Berno hat den Marlin auf gut 100 Kg geschätzt. Endlich habe ich meinen ersten Marlin gefangen:z . So der nächste gehört Franz. Wir hatten noch ein paar ergebnislose Attacken auf die Köder, etwas später blieb auch einer hängen, der verabschiedete sich aber nach ein paar Minuten im Sprung.  Nachher bissen auf die leichten Ruten noch drei Skipjack-Tune.
Abends wurde dann mein erster Marlin zusammen mit Berno und Bernd (ein deutscher Segler, der auch dort war) noch im Club Nautico etwas begossen#g 

29.9.03
Heute war natürlich noch Franz dran, bald blieb auch wieder einer hängen, diesmal war es ein grösserer Marlin von ca. 300 - 310 Kg, den Franz nach ca. 30-40 Min. bei starkem Wellengang landen konnte. Das war auch sein bisher grösster Marlin und die Freude war gross. Nachher war ich wieder dran, der nächste hat sich aber auch wieder nach ein paar Minuten îm Sprung verabschiedet. Einmal hat dann noch ein weisser Marlin die Köder attackiert, auch den an der leichten Rute, er ist aber leider nicht hängengeblieben, wäre der erste weisse in diesem Jahr gewesen. Weisse Marline sind auf den Kapverden nicht so häufig.

30.9.03
Heute war absolute Flaute, kein Biss, rein gar nichts, gibts halt auch solche Tage.

1.10.03
Heute war wieder starker Wellengang und die Marline hatten wieder Lust auf unsere Schleppköder und ich konnte erst einen von ca. 80 Kg fangen, Franz etwas später einen von ca 130-140 Kg.

2.10.03
Heute war ruhige See aber auch sonst war sehr ruhig, nur eine schüchterne Attacke auf einen Köder, sonst nix.

3./4.10.03
Ursprünglich hatten wir fünf Ausfahrten gebucht, aber da Berno heute keine andere Ausfahrt hatte, hat er uns gefragt, ob wir nochmals rausfahren wollen, was wir natürlich gerne taten. Mit Marlin war heute wieder nichts, aber immerhin konnten wir noch zwei kleine Yellowfin-Tune fangen. Wahoo haben wir leider die ganze Woche keinen gefangen, laut Berno war dieses Jahr aber auch schlecht für Wahoo.
Am Abend sind wir dann von Sao Vicente auf Sal zurückgeflogen, dort hatte das Flugzeug nach München wieder Verspätung:e , so dass wir den Weiterflug nach Zürich verpassten. So mussten wir dann eine spätere Maschine nehmen und sind dann um ca. 18.00 heil in Zürich angekommen.

Das ganze hat wirklich sehr Spass gemacht, mit Schneidertagen muss man beim Marlinfischen einfach rechnen. Aber für Familie ist es nichts, es stimmt was mal einer in einem Buch übers Big-Game fischen geschrieben hat, dass man von der Familie spätestens am zweiten Tag mit Recht gesteinigt wird und an Material dafür mangelt es nicht. Aber für eine Woche dorthin und einfach nur angeln ist es gut und es gibt wirklich kaum ein besseres Revier im Atlantik für Blauen Marlin (ausser noch Ascension Island, aber das ist kaum bezahlbar). Die Ausfahrten dort bei Berno Niebuhr kosteten EUR 560.--, nebenan war auch ein anderes Boot, gehört auch einem Deutschen (ein Dr. ich schreib jetzt den Namen nicht), dieses kostete Eur 400.--, man sah aber auch sofort warum. Meiner Meinung nach sind dort 400.-- noch zuviel. Das Boot ist nicht im guten Zustand, das Leihgerät auch nicht, mit dem eigenen Gerät lassen sie einem dort auch nicht angeln, ich kann nur abraten von dem.  Lieber bei Berno 160.-- mehr bezahlen und dann hat man auch eine reelle Chance. Mal sehen, wenn ich jemanden finde, der mitkommt, gehe ich nächstes Jahr nochmals auf die Kapverden.

Fotos folgen noch im Bilderforum, ich muss sie noch bearbeiten.


----------



## Marco74 (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Thomas.
Glückwunsch zum ersten Marlin.
Ich fliege nächsten Monat mit meiner Freundin auf die Kapverden und wollte mir auch eine Marlinausfahrt leisten. 
Das Boot, dass du nicht empfehlen kannst, ist das von Peter Döbler???
 Würde mich interessieren, da ich mit ihm Kontakt hatte.
Er klang sehr seriös und ich wollte mit ihm fahren.
Aber wenn du sein Boot beschreibst, ...
Vielleicht meinst du ja auch jemand Anderen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## jackcrevalle (13. Oktober 2003)

na also erstmal glückwunsch zu deinem marlin 

und überhaupt zu deiner ausflugsabenteuerreise auf die kapverden:q in der tat isses dort sehr schön, war vor zweieinhalb jahren dort, allerdings auf sal. dort habe ich auch den berno und den napoleon kennengelernt. ich bin nur einmal  mit dem napoleon herausgefahren, auf wahoo, für nen halben tag, 6 einhalb wahoos so von über 60 pfund war die ausbeute. 

der berno hat mich auch nach sao viciente eingeladen, doch ich habe es bislang nicht mehr geschafft nochmals hinzukommen. leider fehlt mir in meinem studentengeldbeutel das nötige kleingeld für solch einen angelurlaub


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2003)

Joho,
deinen Doktor kenne ich. Der ist hier auf der Ostsee schon immer gut aufgefallen. Da laßt mal schön die Finger von!


----------



## Fishbuster (13. Oktober 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Marlin! Hast auch den richtigen Anbieter gefunden, der Andere ist vom BGFC und deshalb schon nicht zu empfehlen. Qualität auch hat immer seinen Preis und im Outback von den Kap Verden kostet alles etwas mehr, weil, so einfach ist all das Material dort nicht zu kriegen. Petri Heil


----------



## hecht24 (13. Oktober 2003)

ich fahr lieber zum fishbuster
da weiss ich was ich habe.
sone abzockerkapitaene brauche ich nich.
reicht das hier auf der ostsee genug davon sind.

:e :e :e 

hatte mal an diverse angelzeitungen einen ellenlangen brief geschrieben.
was wurde abgedruckt?

nix

@ guenther

was machen eigentlich die amberjacks derzeit?
hier wirds langsam kalt beim angeln.
heute nacht war hier frost.


----------



## ThomasL (14. Oktober 2003)

@Lenga

die Ausfahrten kosten Eur 560.--, der Flug ca. Eur 800.--, Hotelzimmer in 4 Sterne (afrikanische Sterne!!!) Hotel ca. Eur 20.-- pro Tag. Das Zimmer war aber ok, mit Klimaanlage, sauber, keine Kakerlaken etc.

@Fishbuster

richtig, es ist etwas teurer das ganze Material dorthin zu kriegen, das hat Berno auch gesagt. Dort auf der Insel gibt's einfach nichts.  Mit dem anderen Boot war ich übrigens nicht draussen, ich hab nur das Boot und das Leihgerät darauf gesehen und wir haben noch zwei Deutsche kennengelernt die dort gebucht hatten.


----------



## udorudi (14. Oktober 2003)

hey, ein sehr eindrucksvoller bericht…:m 
wie waren denn die temperaturen dort so…?

gruß udo


----------



## ThomasL (14. Oktober 2003)

@Udorudi

war so um die 30°, eigentlich etwas zu heiss für mich, aber was macht man nicht alles für die Fischerei......:q


----------



## Yellowfin2 (15. Oktober 2003)

@ThomasL

sag doch mal den Anbieter den du nicht empfehlen kannst,wie kann ich mir den Zustand des Bootes denn vorstellen?
Und welches Gerät hat der den an Bord(Bezeichnung)und wieso darf man da nicht mit eigenem Gerät Angeln?


----------



## Fishbuster (15. Oktober 2003)

Das andere deutsche Boot heisst " Bibiche" ist eine alte Bertram 31 und der Anbieter heisst Peter Döbler! Wird vom BGFC  mit Fangberichten gepuscht, weil er den "Mitgliedern" 15% Rabat auf den/seinen normalen Preis gibt, damit noch ein paar Angler kommen.
Grundsätzlich sind die Kap Verden noch immer ein sehr gutes Sportfischwasser, obwohl  seit ca. zwei Jahren die Schlitzaugen die exclusiven Rechte haben, dort mit Longline und andere Systeme zu fischen. Sie haben auch schon viel weggefangen.
Aber es ist ein teueres Abenteuer dort Urlaub zu machen, es sei denn, man fährt dort zum Sportfischen hin und macht für alles Andere die Augen zu. Der starke Passatwind, der Sand (Sandstürme), den Staub u. die 3. Welt wird verhindern, das es ein Urlaubsparadies wird.:c Petri Heil
P:S.: Wer die Fänge und das Sportfischerboot von Berno Niebuhr, die "Happy Hooker" mal sehen möchte, kann die Web Site von PENN- Deutschland.de besuchen und auf dem Link Captains Lounge klicken.


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Oktober 2003)

Toller Bericht Thomas.#6
Meinen Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Marlin.
Na und so wie ich Dich kenne wirst Du mit Sicherheit dort mal wieder am fischen sein. :m


----------



## Makaira (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bin beim Stöbern im Netz auf den Bericht über die Kap Verden
gestossen. Auch von mir erstmal Glückwunsch zum ersten Marlin.
Aber das was da so über Peter Döbler und sein Boot/Gerät
geschrieben wurde kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich war im
April 2002 zum Marlinfischen bei Peter und war absolut begeistert.
Gut, seine Bibiche ist über 30 Jahre alt, stört die Fische aber sicher nicht, wichtiger ist das einem das Boot und die Crew ein sicheres Gefühl vermittelt, was absolut der Fall war. Seine Gerätschaften bestanden aus CMW Ruten und Shimano Tiagra Rollen der 50/80 LBs Klasse, alles in einem Zustand, den man als OK bezeichnen kann. Über Peters Qualität als Skipper braucht man wohl keine Worte zu verlieren, wer in seinem Anglerleben über 1000 Marline gefangen hat, 1984 ein Buch übers Marlinfischen schrieb, der muss eine gute Nase fürs Fischen haben, darum habe ich ja auch bei Ihm gebucht. So, das war jetzt weder eine Werbeveranstaltung noch hat Peter mich dafür bezahlt, nicht mal Mitglied im BGFC bin ich,  ist halt nur meine Erfahrung, die ich auf den Kap Verden gemacht habe. Deshalb gehts im Mai 2004 auch wieder runter, ins beste Marlinrevier der Welt. In diesem Sinne..........


----------



## ThomasL (18. Januar 2004)

@Makaira

Ich weiss natürlich nicht wie der Zustand des Gerätes im Jahr 2002 war, aber ich weiss nicht, ob du mit Klebeband reparierte Ruten und zusammengeknüpfte Schnüre ok findest;+ , der Zustand des Bootes war auch nicht ok, das hat jetzt mit dem alter nichts zu tun, es gibt auch alte Boote in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Makaira (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

finde ich natürlich nicht gut, aber 2002 hab ich keine mit Klebeband geflickte Rute gesehen, auch die Schnur war nagelneu.
Verstehst Du unter zusammengeknüpfter Schnur die Verbindung
von Dacron auf Monofil? Das soll so sein. Das die Gerätschaften und das Boot zum Ende einer Saison (September) etwas mitgenommen aussehen halte ich für normal. Soweit ich weiss wird das Boot in den Wintermonaten inkl. der zwei Aggregate gewartet. Wo kommt eigentlich die Aussage her, das man bei Peter kein eigenes Gerät fischen darf? Darf man! Aber egal, ob man nun bei Peter oder bei Berno auf Marlin fischt, hauptsache man ist mit dem was einem geboten wird zufrieden und fängt den Fisch seines Lebens. Den ersten Blue Marlin meines Lebens hab
ich übrigens auch auf den Kap Verden gefangen.

Grüsse aus Norddeutschland

Frank


----------



## wodibo (19. Januar 2004)

Petri zu Deinem 1. Marlin Thomas #6

Ich nehme mal an das die 560,-€ sich auf das Boot und nicht auf die Person beziehen. Sonst wäre es doch übertrieben.
Vieleicht gehts mit der Wirtschaft mal wieder aufwärts und ich komm mal wieder zum Gamen. Dann weißt Du ja wie Du mich erreichst!


----------



## ThomasL (19. Januar 2004)

@Wodi

Ja, die 560.-- waren für das Boot, wer weiss vielleicht schaffen wir das ja mal zusammen dort runter zu gehen, ist auf jeden Fall was ich wieder mal machen werde.

@Makaira

nein, ich meine nicht Dacron mit Mono verbunden, zusammengeknüpfte Mono auf der Rolle, sowas sollte nicht sein, auch wenn die Saison bald zu Ende ist.


----------



## Makaira (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

recht hast Du, das sollte wirklich nicht sein. Werde, wenn ich im
Mai wieder runterfahr, mal Berichten.


Gruss
Frank


----------



## Micky Finn (20. Januar 2004)

Schnur kann mal reißen und dann ist die Spule vielleicht zu nem drittel oder halb leer. Ist natürlich nicht optimal und sollte wieder behoben werden.
Aber eine sauber geknüpfte Schnurverbindung oder ein Spleiß ist ansich nichts Verwerfliches. Es gibt Schlaufenverbindungen die halten 100 %

Das als Dauerzustand und ne vergammelte spröde und vom UV-Lischt verhärtete Schnur sollte natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## harpihund (16. April 2007)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Muß mich makaira anschließen

Die Bibiche von Dr Peter Döbler ist zwar schon alt , aber die Ruten die wir 2005 an Bord hatten waren alle in ordnung .
Hatten auch bei 5 Ausfahrten 11 Marlinbisse und 5 davon gehakt. Der Preisunterschied zwischen Döbler seinem Boot ( 300 lt Diesel / Tag ) und den beiden Booten von Berno ( ca. 600 lt / Tag ) liegt meines erachtens vorallem im Sprittverbrauch . Das die Kap Verden teuer sind liegt daran , daß man fast alles außer Fisch importieren muß . Wer mehr Luxus beim Marlinfischen möchte , soll eben mit Berno seiner Happy Hoker fahren , er zahlt auch mehr , wem es weniger um Luxus geht fährt eben mit der alten Bibiche .#h


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hi Harpihund die gute alte ´´Bibiche´´ (Seit 2 Jahren ´´Bebiche``) hat vor 5 Tagen 14 Marlins von 21 geraisten gefangen !!! Cabo ist immer eine Reise wert.


                     Tight Lines              Jan#h


----------



## BILLFISH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Nur eines wer keine Ahnung von Booten hat sollte lieber schweigen.
Oder sich zuerst mal im Internet über die 31er Bertram genau informieren.
1.)Mother of Deep V
2.)Fisch Mangnet
3.)auf diesem Typ boot wurden die meisten Weltrekorde gefangen
4.)Hallof fame
5.)die beste Fischinglodge der Welt--Tropic Star Lodge hat 10 Boote und ratet mal welche???alles 31 Bertrams.
6.) selbst der heutige Chef von Bertram baut sich gerde eine 31er Bertram auf und der könnte wirklich alles fahren was es so gibt.

den döbler hier schlecht machen Zu wollen ist eine Sauerei und bestätigt allen die Ihn besser kennen wie viel Ahnung diejenigen haben die hier s von Ihm reden--nämlich keine.

Fishbuster dieser  geisteskranke sitzt wegen Mord im Knast. 
Gleiches mit gkeichem gesellt sich gerne.


----------



## saily (3. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo billfish,

zum einen ist der Bericht schon bald 6 Jahre alt. Zum Anderen mußt du Peter Döbler nicht mehr verteidigen - er fischt ja schon seit letzter Saison nicht mehr auf Cabo Verde. Unabhängig davon war er ganz sicher ein erstklassiger Skipper!

Das mit der 31er Bertram und dem "Fischmagnet" hält sich nun schon seit geraumer Zeit. Vielleicht haben die Jungs bei Bertram da tatsächlich zufällig ein Boot  zusammengebaut, daß durch die Schallwellen in Verbindung mit dem Boot als "Resonanzkörper" mehr Fische anlockt als andere - vielleicht ist ja wirklich was dran.;+

Genauso hartnäckig hält sich aber die ebenso glaubhafte Theorie, daß das alles nur ein netter Werbegag ist. Denn die 31er Bertram ist nunmal ein sehr verbreitetes, unverwüstliches und noch bezahlbares Game-Boot. Außerdem ist es aus diesen Gründen auch meist das günstigst zu buchende Boot in jedem Hafen und es werden daher schlicht und einfach die meisten Ausfahrten mit diesem Boot gemacht - was statistisch auch die meisten gefangen Fische, Weltrekorde usw... erklären würde :m

Schöne Grüße

saily


----------



## BILLFISH (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Was hat das mit der Zeit oder damit zu tun das Peter Döbler wie allgemein Bekannt ,nicht mehr mit der Bibeche angelt?
Gerade deswegen sollte man seine Leistung meiner Meinung nach anerkennen und auch nochml hier anhängen damit da keine falschen Gedanken aufkommen.

Vieleicht?????
Welches Boot gibts denn noch in dem alter Bj 61-85 das auch nur annähernd alle Vorteile der Bertram 31 Sportfisher mitbringt?
Kennst Du diese alle?
Für mich steht fest es ist das Beste Angel Boot  überhaupt!
Du kannst dich ja mal auf der Seite Bertram31.com informieren und einige Tage alles durchlesen und da steht nur ein Teil drin.
Wozu noch Werbegag das Boot wir seit 1985 nicht mehr hergestellt.
Ich habe selbst eine 12 Jahre lang gesucht und habe mir fast alle die in Europa verkauft wurden angesehen.Zudem die komplette Ostküste der USA abgefahren (jeden Hafen),bis ich endlich eine mit 600h original Hull hours und neuen Yanmars315Ps gefunden habe.Die in Europa waren alle Schrott und selbst in den USA gibt es auch nur ein paar gute mit unter 1000h nach Restauration und die kosten richtig Geld.Gute Restaurierte Boote mit 2500-6000h 0000$.Allerdings jetzt in der Krise kann man vieleicht ein Schnapp machen.
Fast jeder Ami Multi der was auf sich hält hat da drüben neben seiner Megajacht auch noch eine 31er Bertram .
Sogar der Besitzer von Bertram baut sich gerade eine 31er zur "Fishingmachine"um.
Habe einen Bekannten in Fuerte der in Australien eine 31er hatte danach viele andere größere Boote.Jetzt nachdem er nichts besseres finden konnte hat er sich auch wieder ein gekauft ,,kommt diesen Monat in Fuerte an.
Die 31er wurde in mehreren Varianten gebaut die meisten sind u.a Daycruiser,Bahia Mars,Express Cr.Die seltenste war die 31er Moppie Sportfisherman(wie meine).In der Austattung wie ich sie habe gibt es nur noch 3 Boote lt. Bertram aber egal.
Es gibt nix besseres für mich.38Knots ,deep Vextrem Rauwassertauglich(In den Berichten Kap Verden der Amis kann mans nachlesen,bei richtig schlechtem Wetter fuhr nur noch der Döbler.
so gut wie kein rollen durch spe. Rumpfform
sehr schnell(war ursprünglich ein Rauhwasserrennboot da 61 und 62 die Offshormeisterschaft Nassau Bahamas gewann;zudem hat Sie einen neuen Weltrekord von Miami nach New York aufgestellt
Hall of Fame
jetzt sparsame neue Motoren mit viel >Power 2x 315PS Yanmars drehen 3800 nicht wie ander 2800 dadurch auch schneller
die Motoren sitzen mittig (optimale Gewichtverteilung)unter Motorboxen ganz ausen am Rumpf(dadurch beste wendigkeit)zudem kann man die Motoren nach abnehmen des Motordeckels astrein warten sogar von der Seite unter den Motor einsehen.
Genauso bei einem eventl Motorüberholung ist dieser auch dementsprechend schnell ausgebaut.
Wellenantrieb neue ZF Getriebe mit Trolling Valve für Lebendköder schleppen
naja ich glaube es sprengt den Rahmen weiterzuschreiben.
Und es ist alles noch "bezahlbar"--Unterhalt zu mindest
größtes Cockpit,Motoren in der Mitte


----------



## Marlin1 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Grüß dich Billfish,

wow, eine 31 Moppie SF, so ein Schätzchen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 600 Hull Hours auf dem Boot, da hast du aber unverschämtes Glück gehabt !

Das die 31er Bertram die beste Fish Raising Macine ist, die je gebaut wurde kann ich bestätigen, ich hatte auch in den 80ern
eine im Pazifk liegen. Aber keine der damals schon legendären Moppies, sondern den Daycruiser mit den noch originalen 
170 HP DD Motoren.(Detroit Diesel) 
Also auch nicht so ein Rennpferd wie du es hast.

Damals wurde der Begriff Pocket Fishing Wagoon and Canyon Runner für das Boot geprägt, weil es weder damals noch heute ein Boot gibt, das in jeder Größe perfekter war als die 31 er Bertram. Der Riesenplatz im Cokpit zum Fischen ist legendär und heute bei den meisten 50 Footern nicht vorhanden. Die Seetauglichkeit nach wie vor unerreicht.

Aber auch der Daycruiser war ein Fish agregating Vehikel. :q

Schade, das es nie mehr etwas vergleichbares gab. Bertram profitiert noch bis heute von dem legendären Ruf dieses Bootes.

Franz, die 31er Bertram ein in jedem Hafen zu buchendes billiges Boot? Also das halte ich echt für ein Gerücht.

So, genug der Nostalgie, aber neuer ist in diesem Fall nicht besser.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## saily (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hi Billfish,

wow - du hast dich da ja echt reingefuchst in das Thema.
Respekt - war wirklich  interessant zu lesen!

Wegen Werbegag - ich meinte damit, dass mancher Bootseigner mit diesem Image (Fischmagnet) Werbung macht. Aber deinen Ausführungen nach ist das dann ja gerechtfertigt. Ich habe aber schon manchmal - auch im Urlaub mit Charterkapitänen - über das Thema diskutiert - da kam eben auch die andere Argumentation schon öfter vor.

Uneinig war man sich aber in den Diskussionen nie über die Frage ob die 31er Bertram ein gutes Angelboot ist  -  da waren alle voll des Lobes!


Tight lines

saily


----------



## J.D. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo an alle Bertram Liebhaber

Wenn jemand eine 31 in sehr gutem Zustand sucht es sind einige auf dem Markt.Einen Überblick bekommt Ihr auf
www.yachtworld.com unter 31 Bertram.
Vieles was hier über die 31 geschrieben wurde ist schon OK.
Aber es sollten auch die negativen Punkte dieses Bootes aufgezählt werden. Es sind Boote die sehr viel Wasser
ins Cockpit lassen ein allgemeines Problem von den alten Bertrams ,selbst meine 46 ist ein nasses Boot.
Die Freibordhöhe dieser Boote ist ein Witz viel zu niedrig,
extrem gefährlichfür den Wiremann oder den ST.UP Angler.
Der Dieselverbrauch im Verhältniss zur Geschwindigkeit ist sehr hoch bedingt durch das hohe Gewicht welches die 
extrem gute Lage des Bootes im Wasser ermöglicht.
Das Boot ist nur zum Schleppen geeignet wie alle Bertrams
beim Driften ist es die Hölle,bedingt durch das extreme V dieser Boote.Ein Vorteil ist natürlich das jede Menge dieser Boote zu einem bezahlbaren Preis auf dem Markt sind.
Teilweise mit neuen oder überholten Motoren.Ich hatte mich 
selbst für eine 31 interessiert und habe sehr gut Boote in der
100000 Euro Klasse gefunden.
Was natürlich unbestritten ist das dieses Modell sehr gut
Marlin raist und das auf der ganzen Welt.

Gruß

J.D.


----------



## BILLFISH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Ich sucht mein Boot 12 Jahre lang und habe glaube ich die größte Bilderdatei von allen Bertram 31 die in den letzten 15 Jahren verkauft wurden.
Bilder und Beschreibung auf yachtworld ist fast immer bei Besichtigung vor Ort nicht übereingestimmt.ich habe mir fast alle angesehen.
Das das Boot bei hohem Wellengang etwas Spritzwasser ins Cockpit nimmt stimmt,dies liegt and der Flybridge die auf beiden Seiten etwa 40cm schmäler als das Boot ist.Das ist aber gar kein Problem .Das bischen  Wasser das da reinkommt fliest direkt hinten ab.
Das die  Höhe der Boardwand so flach ist ist kein Nachteil sondern ein Vorteil finde ich.So kommt man wenigsten richtig an die Fische ran.Deswegen sind die ganzen Custom Teile auch die Megagroßen extrem flach hinten runter gezogen.
Auch das das Boot nicht zum driften geeignet ist kann ich auch nicht bestätigen im gegenteil es liegt am ruhigsten von allen die ich kenne im Wasser .
Wegen des Verbrauches habe ich neue Yanmars 6Zylinder Turbos installiert,die sind sehr sparsam und haben richtig Leistung,katapultieren das Teil auf 38Knots.Allerdings hat mein Boot von Werk einen flacheren Winkelaustritt der Wellen.(hat es beieiner Hand voll Moppies gegeben.)Deswegen auch die ZF Getriebe mit Trolling valve zum Lebendköder Schleppen.
Schau mal im Internet auf Tropic Star lodge Panama nach da kannst Du sehen was alles so auf 31er gefangen wird.
Auf den Kanaren gibts ja relativ viele Specien auch Blue Fin Tuna (die großen) die es z.B auf den Kap Verden meines Wissens nicht gibt und einige Sorten Billfish.

Noch eins bin mit hunderten Booten gefahren auch viel größere,keines aber wirklich keins liegt so gut bei rauher See im Wasser wie die 31er und Gewicht ist das einzig gute bei rauher See.Deswegen Kippen manche Spanier sogar Beton ins den Rumpf.

Habe mein Boot nach Deutschland  zur Komplettrestauration gebracht.(eigene Halle) und überlege mir schon die ganze Zeit ob ich den Rumpf nicht abformen soll und eine 31er komplett aus Kevlar/Carbon baue.Das Know How habe ich.nur die Zeit und der Platz für die Negativform ist noch ein Problem.Mal sehen.

Habe durch Glück 15qm3 60 Jahre abgelagertes Tropenholz erstanden,Teak echtes Mahagoni e.t.c Habe schon paar sachen draus gefertigt der Wahnsinn.Na ja mal sehen wenns fertig ist.

Wer schöne brauchbare Kampfstühle sucht alias Murray Brothers ,pompanette ,e.t.c.
baue die Teile selbst mit besseren materialeien auch auf Wusch aus Titan.(Gewichtsersparnis).Bei meinem Boot probiere ich alle Metallteile aus dem teueren Zeug zu fertigen so kann ich doch einiges an Gewicht rausholen.

Für mich ist die 31er halt das perfekte Teil,soll mir bitte keiner übelnehmen,bin halt Enthusiast was das betrifft.





J.D. schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Bertram Liebhaber
> 
> Wenn jemand eine 31 in sehr gutem Zustand sucht es sind einige auf dem Markt.Einen Überblick bekommt Ihr auf
> www.yachtworld.com unter 31 Bertram.
> ...


----------



## J.D. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo Billfish

Nichts gegen dein Boot aber manche deiner Argumente
sind für mich nachdem ich seit 20 Jahren nur auf meinen eigenen Booten fische an den besten Plätzen der Welt
wie den Azoren,Ascension Island,Ghana,Cabo Verde,
und Panama schwierig zu verstehen.Ich habe Bertrams
SHY und Andromeda,eine Rampage  und eine 35 Cabo
und eine 29 Phönix gefischt.Meine Crew die ich als sehr 
erfahren bezeichnen möchte hat wegen der geringen
Stehhöhe im Cockpit das Boot abgelehnt.Das Cockpit endet bei den Bertrams die ich kenne kurz über meinem Knie und ich bin kein Riese.Wir haben auf meinen  Booten schon Fische gefangen die ein wenig über dem  Standard der Kanaren Fischen liegen .Das soll nicht bedeuten das auf den Kanaren immer wieder mal große BFT oder Marline gefangen werden.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du mich ja mal direkt anrufen
um ein wenig über Boote zu fachsimpeln.

Gruß
J.D. Haselhorst

0160 97812667


----------



## BILLFISH (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

grüß dich,
Sie sind mir aus der Szene bekannt,werde mich natürlich mal telefonisch melden.
Die Bertram 31 wurde ca. 25 Jahre lang gebaut.
Die Stehhöhe im Cockpit wurde im laufe der Zeit bei dem Bootstyp verändert.Anfangs war sie höher später immer niedriger .Deswegen steht bei manchen auch der Kampfstuhl über die Borderwand (Höhe )hinaus.
Steht ihr beim Stand up fischen frei ??Oder Rand mit Kniepolster?

Wir fangen regelmäßig große Blue Marlins++400kg die sehr agressiv sind und dadurch den Drill erst richtig nervenaufreibend machen ,Blue Fin Tunas  bis 512kg.Die blue Fins gibt auf den Cap verden meines wissens gar nicht.Ein Freund von mir wohnt dort und hängt mir ständig in den Ohren nachzukommen will aber auf den Blue Fin Tuna nicht verzichten.Hatte mit dem Hafen in Midelo schon kontkt aufgenommen.Mal sehen.
Es werden dort schon mehr Marline gefangen aber im Durchschnitt eher 150-200kg und seltener was größeres,was ich so mitbekommen habe.Auf den Kanaren bzw Fuerte haben  ich noch  keinen unter 200kg gesehen.  
Zudem Spearfish,Schwertfisch, weiser marlin,yellow fin,weise Tunas,Wahoo,Mahi Mahi,Makos,Blauhai und ver. Hammerhaie,(steh nicht aufs haiangeln obwohl sie beim Drills schön abziehen.[ und die Uferangelei macht auch spass da quasi alles möglich ist.Amberjack,Dentex ,Atl. Bonito,Haie Rochen,Baracudas,Wolfsbarsch,Jurel,Hornhechte ,schöne Blaubarsche e.t.c
Die Artenvielfalt ist da man muß nur wissen wie man drankommt.Ich muß nur 300m am Strand von meinem Haus zum Hafen laufen oder 500 bis zu den ersten Angelstellen vom Ufer(vor drei Wochen kam direkt am Ufer ca. 30m entfernt ein riesiger 20m Wal hoch ) ,die direkt auf 35m Tiefe abfallen,glaube da bin ich gut aufgehoben.Eins wäre noch das Absolute--Haus am Anlegesteg bzw. Grundstück mit Anleger alias Tropic Star Lodge--dan würde ichs mirs nochmal  überlegen--Aber Fuerte ist halt noch Europa und nicht irgenwo am A.der Welt.Auserdem bin ich in 4 stunden im Notfall in Deutschland ,jeden Tag wenn ich will.Habe auch Familie an die ich denken muß.--
Im Marlin Mag war letztes Jahr ein Bericht über einen "neue" Marlin Art die bis jetzt nur vor Lanzarote bzw Madeira gefangen wurde.Er sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus weisem und gestreiftem Marlin.Bei uns wurden auch schon öfter solche gefangen bei den sich dann alle Big Gamer ganz schön in die Haare bekommen haben da jeder besser wußte was für eine Marlinart  es sei.

quote=J.D.;2403509]Hallo Billfish

Nichts gegen dein Boot aber manche deiner Argumente
sind für mich nachdem ich seit 20 Jahren nur auf meinen eigenen Booten fische an den besten Plätzen der Welt
wie den Azoren,Ascension Island,Ghana,Cabo Verde,
und Panama schwierig zu verstehen.Ich habe Bertrams
SHY und Andromeda,eine Rampage und eine 35 Cabo
und eine 29 Phönix gefischt.Meine Crew die ich als sehr 
erfahren bezeichnen möchte hat wegen der geringen
Stehhöhe im Cockpit das Boot abgelehnt.Das Cockpit endet bei den Bertrams die ich kenne kurz über meinem Knie und ich bin kein Riese.Wir haben auf meinen Booten schon Fische gefangen die ein wenig über dem Standard der Kanaren Fischen liegen .Das soll nicht bedeuten das auf den Kanaren immer wieder mal große BFT oder Marline gefangen werden.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du mich ja mal direkt anrufen
um ein wenig über Boote zu fachsimpeln.

Gruß
J.D. Haselhorst

0160 97812667[/quote]


----------



## J.D. (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo Billfish

Die BFT haben wir auf den Azoren gefangen bis ca 500kg.
Und die großen Marline ebenfalls Azoren aber auch auf Ascension Island und vor Ghana.

Gruß von J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## BILLFISH (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Grüß Dich,
deine 31er intressiert mich .Wie war der Name eventl. habe ich Fotos von ihr.Oder hast Du noch welche ?Wenn Du Sie mir zusenden könntest wäre ich froh.
Wo war das boot gelegen?
 ,zu offen umgebaut?Bj. ? alles was Du noch so zusammenbekommst wäre für mich sehr intressant.
hattes du Detroit oder Cunnins?gab ja auch einige wenige mit Cat´s und auch Benziner325HP mercr.
Was hast Du am Boot verbessert?oder komplett original?
Die 5 verschiedenen Typen haben ja quasi den selben Rumpf somit sind eigentlich alle gleich gut .nur der aufbau ist unterschiedlich.
Der Daycruiser hatte unten orig. keinen Steuerstand der Fisherman hatte unten und in der Flybridge einen.
Mir gefällt aber auch die Bahia Mar sehr gut nur offen ist halt bei uns so ne Sache.Wenn man der der die Scheibe vorne wegschraubt sieht sie aus wie die modernen Carolina Style Teile.
Aber die meisten 31er Besitzer kennen den unterschied nicht und inserieren Ihre boote als Sportfisher.
Die  31 Sportfisher ist original hinten offen gewesen und hat als einzige einen "Torbogen " von hinten gesehen unter der Flybridge.An der ist alles rund und wie von einem Designer gebaut.Zur Zeit ist ja der REtrolook wieder schwer im kommen.alle anderen Boote sind kantig und eckig,gefällt mir nicht so gut.
würde ich die Bertram 31 Sf mit  einem PKW vergleichen kommt nur einer in Frage:
Mercedes Benz 300SL Flügeltürer
Die Formen sind erschreckend ähnlich.
Dem Dr.Döbler seine Bertram war übrigens eine umgebaute Bertram 31 Express Cruiser der den Steuerstand direkt vor dem rechten Motor hat(im Freien).Bei dem Boot wurde von diesem die Scheibe entfernt und eine eigens gebaute Flybride draufgebaut,die das Boot eigentlich nicht hatte.
Es gibt kein Marlin Mag in dem keine 31 irgendwo abgebildet ist.auch Bertram hat sie immernoch auf Ihrer Werbung obwohl es ja nach 86 zur Feretti Gruppe gehört und die Boote nicht mehr in den USA hergestellt wurden.Seit dem sind die GFK Rümpfe auch merklich dünner geworden.

Habe passend zum 60 Look die komplette Big Game Ausrüstung von Penn 
International II  2 gang Rollen mit den "alten weiss Schwarzen IGFA Ruten"die halten auch die fetten BlueFins aus ohne abzubrechen.

fighting chair:

6x 130lbs  130ST
6x   80lbs   80STW
6x   50lbs   50SW
6x   30lbs   30SW
6x   16lbs   16S

stand up:

Tuna Sticks wiss schwarz:
12-20lbs  16S
16-30lbs  30SW
30-80lbs  50SW
40-100lbs 50SW
50-130lbs Fin Nor 9/0

Jigging:

4xGamakatsu Jig one  weiss rot
mit Daiwa Saltigas 3500-6500

Anbei ein Bild der Hammer.Bischen verückt sind wir doch alle ,oder?








Marlin1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Billfish,
> 
> wow, eine 31 Moppie SF, so ein Schätzchen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 600 Hull Hours auf dem Boot, da hast du aber unverschämtes Glück gehabt !
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLFISH (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Grüß Dich Jörg D.H.,
Azoren ist natürlich auch supertoll,Ascensions würde ich auch gerne mal hin,hab mir aber zu viel Arbeit aufgeladen und muß das Boot fertig bekommen.
Der Kreupel hat ja auch sehr gut auf der Ostseite von Afrika gefangen auf den vorgelagerten Inseln solls noch gut sein .

Die 29er phönix ist der 31 ja ähnlich.Cabo find ich auch ganz gut haben sich ja in den letzten 8 jahren einen Namen gemacht.Aber von den Rampage halte ich nicht so viel .Hab da mal ein Teil gesehen die ist gefahren wie ne Bleierne Ente obwohl große Motoren aber vielleicht waren die Motoren zu schwer??
Ich find die thirtyeight von Hatteras auch ganz schön .Aber für mich gibt es nur eine ,die werde ich an meine Jungs vererben da bin ich mir sicher,falls nichts dazwischen kommt .
Wo bist Du momentan am fischen??Bzw. was ist Bootstechnisch bei Dir am Start?
kennst Du denWilli(Konstanz)?Er war mitte der 90er in Fuerteventura hatte eine Hatteras Atlantico hies die glaube ich.Er war ein schwiriger Typ hatte aber echt Ahnung.Ein Spanier hatte Ihm ein Wasserschlauch Nachts ins Boot gelegt und über nacht volllaufen lassen,danach ist er völlig durchgedreht(zu recht),und hätte den Typ fast abgeknallt,die haben Ihn dann sozusagen der Insel verwiesen.Meines Wissens war er dann in Gibtaltar fischen und später auf Gomera.Jetzt vor kurzem sah ich sein Boot in einem Hafen liegen mit Spaniern drauf.Mir hat jemand erzählt er wäre gestorben,das wäre echt schade.Vielleicht weis jemand etwas.
Der Günther alias fishbuster ,...,...,...,... ist meines Wissens im Knast wegen Mordes.Aber genaues weiss ich auch nicht nur was so erzählt wird und da gibts zich verschiedene Geschichten .Er soll 12 Jahre bekommen haben,das würde mich ganz schön ankotzen da in Lanzarote im Knast zu sitzen und aufs Meer zu sehen wenn die anderen fischen fahren.Er hatte ja mal eine Internetseite die für damals  gar nicht so schlecht war.
Eigentlich sollte man sich  ja in Deutschland  zusammentun oder zumindest paar mal im Jahr treffen so wies früher mal war,hat mir jedenfalls mein Opa als Junge immer so erzählt.

Sie mal auf dem Bild das war damals in cabo Blanko der Ölmillionär der den 1st Fishing Club organisierte.Er lies sich damals drei Boote bauen .Eines auf dem Bild.
Sie sehen zu mindest von hinten der 31er verdammt ähnlich.Hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht ob Ray Hunt (Designer der 31er Bertram )da sich nicht das Teil zur Vorlage gemacht hat.
Die 31er war übrigens das erste Boot mit tiefem V und wird deswegen auch Mother of deep-V genannt.

Beste Grüße

Nico
Auf den Azoren  hat ein junger Portuges sich auch eine 31er neu aufgebaut (Charter)Ist ganz schön geworden.
Auf Gran Canaria wurde letztes Jahr auch eine 1980er Bertram Daycruiser verkauft,Penna Bianca hies die.Gehörte einem Engländer der verstorben ist. seine Frau hat das gute Teil dann verramscht,wollte Sie dazukaufen jedoch wurden meine Angebote und ich nicht an die gute Frau weitergeleitet .Würde mich intressieren wo das Boot jetzt steckt. 



J.D. schrieb:


> Hallo Billfish
> 
> Die BFT haben wir auf den Azoren gefangen bis ca 500kg.
> Und die großen Marline ebenfalls Azoren aber auch auf Ascension Island und vor Ghana.
> ...


----------



## BILLFISH (8. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo nochmal,
habe mir auch schon die westküste Afrikas genauer angesehen(auf der LandKarte,Tiefenk.)dazu Strömungen und anderes ...
Kurz gesagt bin ich auf die Inseln Sao Tomé und Principal gestossen.Da würde es mir auch gefallen.Hast Du da schon aml was von Fängen mitbekommen oder ob es da überhupt was gibt.Müßte eigentlich auch super sein.
habe auch einen Bekannten der aus Ghana stammt und hier Schreiner gelernt hat.Sein Bruder muß irgendso ein hohes Tier dort bei der Polizei sein.Er meint nichts ist unmöglich.
Gruß


J.D. schrieb:


> Hallo Billfish
> 
> Die BFT haben wir auf den Azoren gefangen bis ca 500kg.
> Und die großen Marline ebenfalls Azoren aber auch auf Ascension Island und vor Ghana.
> ...


----------



## J.D. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo Billfish

Habe Sao Tome schon gefischt da ich dort mal 1-2 Jahre mit unseren Ghana Booten hinwollte.Sehr schwierige Sache kein Hafen 2 Tage An und Abreise dagegen war Ghana ein Witz.
Fischen Ok aber nicht der Hammer.Beste Marlinzeit
Juli -September.
In Ghana war ich mit 2 Booten für 3 Jahre SHYIII einer
38 Bertram und der Harmattan einer 36 Rampage Express.
Zu dieser Zeit war das Fischen auf Marlin sehr gut,wir hatten im Schnitt 2-3 Bisse am Tag Durchschnitt ca 500-600 Lbs.
Von da aus habe ich dann die Boote 1200 Meilen nach Ascension verlegt.Seit dem ist das Ghana Marlinfischen sehr ruhig geworden.
Im Augenblick habe ich unsere 46 Bertram Andromeda auf den  Cape Verden wir fischen seit 3 Jahren nur noch privat ca 3-4 Wochen im Jahr in der besten Zeit im Schnitt hatten wir 4-5 Bisse am Tag und jede Saison zu den vielen 200-400
lbs Fischen auch eine gute Stückzahl 500-1000lbs Fische.
aber wie üblich alles releast.
Die Cabo SHY liegt in Kroatien zum BFT Fischen ca 1,5 Std
Flugzeit für mich kann dort mit Familie Fischen im Sommer
und auch gut Urlaub machen.
In Panama bin ich erst seit 2 Jahren zusammen mit Freunden
haben wir unser Boot in der Coiba Area liegen und Fischen Hanibalbank und Montusa Island,beste Zeit Januar bis April.
Somit habe ich das gesamte Jahr fast abgedeckt.Dieses Jahr
gehts wieder auf die Azoren nach langer Pause ein Freund hat dort ein Boot eine 40 Blackwatch auf der wir im August Fischen.
Hast du deine Bertram noch in Deutschland oder schon auf den Kanaren?
Gruß
J.D.


----------



## saily (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

ZITAT:  


BILLFISH schrieb:


> grüß dich,
> 
> Im Marlin Mag war letztes Jahr ein Bericht über einen "neue" Marlin Art die bis jetzt nur vor Lanzarote bzw Madeira gefangen wurde.Er sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus weissem und gestreiftem Marlin.Bei uns wurden auch schon öfter solche gefangen bei den sich dann alle Big Gamer ganz schön in die Haare bekommen haben da jeder besser wußte was für eine Marlinart  es sei. quote=BILLFISJ - ZITAT  ENDE
> 
> ...


----------



## J.D. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hi Saily

Ist immer relativ ,seit dem wir dort mit unserem Boot fischen immer nur in der Primetime von Mai bis Juni haben wir im Schnitt 12 Blues pro Woche gefangen davon waren ca 
2-3 Fische 500 -900.Das heißt die meisten Fische sind im Bereich 200 -400 lbs,doch welcher Platz kann schon mehr wie 2-3 Blaue pro Woche im Bereich 500+ vorweisen und das
absolut regelmäßig.
Am Anfang der Saison im April erfolgen die Massenfänge und dann werden fast nur kleine Fische gefangen, das ändert sich aber ab Mai.

St Helena hat das gleiche Marlin Potential wie Ascension ist halt die Nachbarinsel.Aber absolut nicht zu erreichen nur per Schiff ca 1 Woche An und Abreise.

Seit 2 Jahren sind die Azoren wieder sehr gut im Schnitt 3-4
Blues pro Woche Durchschnitt 600-900 lbs.Das ist fast wieder in dem Bereich wie vor 12 Jahren ,zu dieser Zeit hatten wir unser Boot für ca 6 Jahre dort und haben sehr gut gefangen.Ca 500 Marline bei nur 2,5 Monaten Saison pro Jahr
davon ca 50-60 Fische über 900 lbs mindestens 10-15 Grander die meisten releast .Die Fische die im Drill gestorben
sind sind gewogen worden 1303, 1189lbs auf 80Gerät ist immer noch Weltrekord und etliche gewogene Fische von
aderen Booten über 1000 lbs.
Ich bin nach 10 Jahren Abstinenz dieses Jahr wieder dort .

Wer Infos braucht oder eine DVD haben möchte kann mich direkt ansprechen.

Gruß
J.D.


----------



## BILLFISH (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

der auf die Azoren nach langer Pause ein Freund hat dort ein Boot eine 40 Blackwatch auf der wir im August Fischen.
Hast du deine Bertram noch in Deutschland oder schon auf den Kanaren?
Gruß
J.D.[/quote]

Grüß Dich,

Die Australier bauen auch ganz schöne und vorallem gute Boote.Habe von den Blackwatch Teilen bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört.
Es gab ja auch die Blackfins,die der 31er nachgebaut wurden glaube die gabs in 32 33 und 35 Fuß.Sehen auch gut aus aber das Cockpit ist etwas kleiner.
Habe in Deutschland eine eigene Halle in der ich das Boot komplett Restauriere.Wollte es erst bei einem freund der ein Bootsladen hat in Fuerte machen,der hat leider seine Halle aufgegeben.Neue Motoren /Getriebe elektr. ist schon drin.Die 31er hat auch einige Stellen die man noch verbessern kann was ich im diesem Zuge gleich mitmache.Würde gerne auch noch einen Marlin Tower komplett aus Titan für das Boot bauen(will kein Alu mehr am Boot),Das Material könnte ich bekommen nur das verschweissen ist das Problem .Habe zwar schon diverse Titan Teile für Motorrad/PKWe.t.c gebaut aber normalerweise muß das Zeug unter Ausschluss von Sauerstoff verschweisst werden das ist Momentan noch das Problem.

Suche auch noch jemand der mir die ganzen verchromten Metallteile Kopierfräsen kann (das Titan Material habe ich).Kenne hier leider niemand der so eine Kopierfräsmaschine hat. Wäre um jeden Hinweis  dankbar der mir hierbei weiterhelfen könnte.Alles in Programme schreiben und dann fräsen ist zu aufwendig.Es gibt/gab aber auch Kopierfräsen,leider kann ich niemnd finden der sowas macht.

BG  Nico


----------



## BILLFISH (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*



J.D. schrieb:


> Hi Saily
> 
> Ist immer relativ ,seit dem wir dort mit unserem Boot fischen immer nur in der Primetime von Mai bis Juni haben wir im Schnitt 12 Blues pro Woche gefangen davon waren ca
> 2-3 Fische 500 -900.Das heißt die meisten Fische sind im Bereich 200 -400 lbs,doch welcher Platz kann schon mehr wie 2-3 Blaue pro Woche im Bereich 500+ vorweisen und das
> ...


DVD würde mich intressieren.Bin momentan im Stress .ruf demnächst m,al an.

Wegen der Marlinart eines der Merkmale waren glaube ich die nicht anklappbaren  Brustflossen .Suche das Heft raus wenns hier in Deutschl. ist und schreibe dann genaueres.
BG Nico


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo Nico,deine Exkurse über die 31er Bertram habe ich mit Rieseninteresse verfolgt da dies auch mein absolutes Lieblings Big Game Boot ist.Infiziert wurde ich vor ca.7 Jahren auf der Bibiche von Peter Döbler wo ich auch meine ersten Marlins fangen konnte.In Florida fische ich nur mit meinem Lieblings Captain von Islamorada mit einer 31er und einer 28er die ich auch ganz schön finde.Ein Freund wollte sich vor 2 Jahren eine italienische Cayman holen die unserer Bertram auch sehr ähnlich ist und die mit 2 mal 380 Ps Cummins auch anständig motorisiert ist.Ansonsten finde ich das die australischen Caribeans die besten neuzeitlichen Varianten der alten Bertrams sind.

Noch ne Frage zu den Kanaren,ich bin in 2 Wochen mit Frau im Hotel Gran Melia Volcan in Playa Blanca direkt an der Marina Rubicon zum Kurzurlaub.Kannst du mir ein Boot empfehlen und was geht ausser Jigging derzeit ??

                Tight Lines              Jan   #h


----------



## BILLFISH (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

In Rubicon liegen einige Boote mit denen Du rausfahren kannst Big Game oder Jigging.Da oben kannst Du super große Amberjacks,letzter war 58kg,Dentex ,hammerhaie u vieles ander fangen.Beim Big Game das übliche.
Kenn auch einige in Puerto Calero ist ca. eine halbe Stunde nördlich(ostküste),da solltest Du mal vorbeischauen.Rolex und Bertram tragen dort die WM aus bei der wir mitrfahren.

Zum Jiggen brauchst Du gutes Gerät.Ich bevorzuge DaiwaSaltigas und entspr.Ruten(Gamakatsu Jig One)
Aber Du hast ja glaube ich die Accurate Rolle gekauft
.Die ist auch gut dafür.


Beste Grüße
Nico





Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> Hallo Nico,deine Exkurse über die 31er Bertram habe ich mit Rieseninteresse verfolgt da dies auch mein absolutes Lieblings Big Game Boot ist.Infiziert wurde ich vor ca.7 Jahren auf der Bibiche von Peter Döbler wo ich auch meine ersten Marlins fangen konnte.In Florida fische ich nur mit meinem Lieblings Captain von Islamorada mit einer 31er und einer 28er die ich auch ganz schön finde.Ein Freund wollte sich vor 2 Jahren eine italienische Cayman holen die unserer Bertram auch sehr ähnlich ist und die mit 2 mal 380 Ps Cummins auch anständig motorisiert ist.Ansonsten finde ich das die australischen Caribeans die besten neuzeitlichen Varianten der alten Bertrams sind.
> 
> Noch ne Frage zu den Kanaren,ich bin in 2 Wochen mit Frau im Hotel Gran Melia Volcan in Playa Blanca direkt an der Marina Rubicon zum Kurzurlaub.Kannst du mir ein Boot empfehlen und was geht ausser Jigging derzeit ??
> 
> Tight Lines Jan #h


----------



## Marlin1 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo grüß dich Billfish,

ich war ein paar Tage geschäftlich unterwegs, deshalb konnte ich an dem Tread nicht weiter teilnehmen.

Du bist ja ein echter Purist  !
Wenn ich die fast originale Ausrüstung für dein Boot sehe, da bin ich wirklich platt. Die einzigen Unterschiede zu meinem ehemaligen Tacke sind die Ruten, da hatte ich noch die Fenwick Glasfaser Serie in weiß + braun. 

Mein Boot habe ich damals nicht verbastelt, davon halte ich nichts. Aber einige tatsächlich mögliche Verbesserungen habe ich schon vorgenommen, bzw. vornehmen lassen. Dieses Thema möchte ich aber hier nicht öffentlich machen, das würde ich mit dir nur per PN tun.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den oder der neuen Marlinart.

Eigentlich kommt irgendwo jedes Jahr wieder so eine Ente hoch. Über Jahre und Jahrzehnte wurden diese Miracles auch ziemlich ernst genommen und ernsthaft diskutiert.

Da war der große Black Marlin vor der Küste von Portugal.
Der Hatchet Marlin in der Südsee und die Silver Marlins im
Indischen Ozean. Da die Meere groß und die Abende lang sind, sind daraus auch wirklich gute Geschichten entstanden.

Leider sind alle diese Geschichten dann ziemlich plötzlich ins Reich der Sagen und Legenden verschoben worden.

Der Zeitpunkt als alles das wiederlegt wurde, war vor ziemlich genau 12 Jahren, als die Ozeanographischen Institute weltweit begonnen haben die nun verfügbare Methode der Gentests bei Billfischen massenhaft anzuwenden.

Seitdem wurden zwar viele neue interessante Entdeckungen gemacht, die alle aufzuzählen aber den Platz hier sprengen würden.

Was ich persönlich aber sehr interessant finde, ist das die Pacific Blue Marlin sehr oft die Thermische Barierre vor Südafrika passieren und keineswegs nur auf den Südatlantik beschränkt sind, was viele Jahrzehnte lang Lehrbuchmeinung war. 2001 wurde vor den Bermudas ein Blue Marlin gefangen, der nach Gentests einwandfrei aus dem Pazifik kam.

Noch interssanter ist, das bis jetzt kein einziger Black Marlin im Südatlantik nachgewiesen wurde, obwohl dies Art kälters Wasser als der Blue erträgt, scheint sie die Thermische Barierre vor Südafrika nicht zu passieren ! ? 

Auch die Pacific Blues die in den Atlantik wechseln, sind teilweise noch recht juveniele Tiere (<50kg.) obwohl auch da nur die größeren angeblich das kältere Wasser besser tolerieren ?

 Umgekehrt ist bis heute nie ein Atlantischer Blue Marlin im Indopazifik gefunden worden. Offenbar schwimmen die Fische nicht aktiv genug gegen die großen Meeresrtömungen an.

Na ja, wie auch immer das Meer ist immer noch unendlich weit und die Geschichten werden nicht weniger.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Dart (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hi Nico
Deine fachliche Kompetenz bezüglich der Boote ist wirklich beeindruckend, Respeckt.#6
Wirklich lesenswert, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## BILLFISH (28. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*



saily schrieb:


> ZITAT:
> 
> 
> BILLFISH schrieb:
> ...


----------



## zulu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo BILLFISH !

Da war doch mal was auf der seite vom bgfc und auch im bgb letztes jahr im september.
Da ging es um gewebeproben für einen gewissen dr. in amerika, der genau wissen muss was sache ist.
Machst du da mit ?
Also ich würde diese seltenen oder fraglichen fische alle beschnippeln ,zurücksetzen und dem doc das material zukommen lassen. Dann bekommst du  doch eine 100 % ige antwort auf alle offenen fragen oder ?

freundlichst #h

Z.


----------



## saily (28. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hi Nico (BILLFISH),

schön dass du noch an das Bild gedacht hast!#6

Ja - der Hatchet Marlin wurde (oder wird gar noch immer??), wie du ja bestimmt weißt, bei der IGFA als eigene Art geführt. Ich hab da ganz eindeutig ein Poster von der IGFA "Billfish of the world" vor Augen wo der Hatchet mit Name und Foto erwähnt wird. Die neuere Meinung geht davon aus, dass es sich um eine Unterart des White Marlin handelt. Zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das Rätsel aber noch immer ungelöst, da es ganz einfach zu wenige Fänge von "Hatchet Marlin Kanditaten" gibt um das erforschen zu können. Kann aber auch sein dass ich da nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge bin.

Jetzt nochmal zu deinem Bild.|bigeyes Ist doch ganz eindeutig ein   Blue Longbillspearmarlinsailfish! :q   Ganz ehrlich - keine Ahnung! Aber wenns keine Kreuzungen unter Billfishen gibt - dann aufgrund der Rückenflosse am ehesten ein Sail |kopfkrat 

TL

saily:m


----------



## BILLFISH (29. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Ein Sail ists auf keinen Fall.Rückenflosse stimmt da nicht.
Obwohl sie Berufsfischer letzten Sommer 200km südlich von Fuerte schon gefangen haben sollen.Das Wasser wurde in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich immer wärmer.Noch 5 jahre und die Temperatur stimmt auch für Sail.Mal sehn.
Der hatchet marlin ist mitlerweile nachgewiesen eine eigenständige Rasse.DNA Tests.

Der roundscale Spearfish wurde von manchen zeitweise der einfachheit halber auch zum hatchet Marlin erklärt,was aber mitlerweile klar ist,dass dies nicht richtig ist.
Der hatchet marlin hat vertiklale leuchtende Streifen ähnlich wie ein Wahoo,der roundscale ist eher leuchtend blau unten silber.
meiner Meinung nach müßte es sich auf dem Bild um so einen handeln.
mitlerweile sind aber noch andere Schwertträger aufgetaucht die nicht einzuordnen sind.
Man vermutet dass sich die schwerttragenden Arten unternander mischen.
Aber da wir gerade mal 1% der Unterwasserwelt kennen stehen die chancen nicht schlecht das es da vielleicht doch noch paar unerforschte Kameraden gibt die da unten Ihr unwesen treiben.
Seit sie vor Fuerte vor kurzem ein riesen Calamar mit einem Netzt rausgezogen haben glaub ich eh an nix mehr.Aber jetzt weiss ich auch was die Orcas und Pottwale da immer suchen.#

ich habe da eine gute stelle 30 meilen draus .Da kommt aus 1500 Meter ein Berg bis auf 30m hoch .Dort haben wir einige der umstrittenen Fische gefangen.Da sie aber relativ klein waren  immer frei gelassen.Werde mal so eine Gewebeprobe einschicken mal sehen was raus kommt.





saily schrieb:


> Hi Nico (BILLFISH),
> 
> schön dass du noch an das Bild gedacht hast!#6
> 
> ...


----------



## zulu (29. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Der doc sucht händeringend nach diesen raritäten.
Möglichst alle schicken die man bekommen kann.
Alle kollegen die solche fische fangen, informieren und
bitten ein stück flosse aufzuheben. Geht sehr gut im gfrierschrank. 
Der BILLFISH könnte dann zur sammelstelle werden und 
der wissenschaft einen dienst erweisen.

freundlichst  |wavey:

                        Z.


----------



## rauber83 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

für mich ist es auf dem bild eindeutig ein spearfish, welcher genau kann ich nicht sagen. bei jungen ist ja immer ne bestimmung net so einfach


----------



## BILLFISH (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Wer ist der Doc.Nicht abgeneigt .



zulu schrieb:


> Der doc sucht händeringend nach diesen raritäten.
> Möglichst alle schicken die man bekommen kann.
> Alle kollegen die solche fische fangen, informieren und
> bitten ein stück flosse aufzuheben. Geht sehr gut im gfrierschrank.
> ...


----------



## zulu (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kapverdenbericht 27.9. - 4.10.03*

Hallo Billfish,

Es geht um das projekt das der Jürgen Oeder unterstütz.

Wie schon gesagt, 

du findest den hinweis auf der seite vom bgfc unter aktuelles,
 hier im ab und auch im b-g-board.

Ist schon ein weilchen her, aber immer noch aktuell.

Mitarbeit erwünscht.

freundlichst

Z.


----------

